# best place to ice up ?



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

hey I know they took the machine out of Acadamy parking lot off of davis. I plan on putting in on 17th st. where is the closest ice machine? isn't there on on scenic? I will be staying off of west desoto. North hills area. (safe) zone. :thumbup:


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

theres a groovin noovins or whatever it may be called now has bagged ice, a few others gas station/convenience stores around there have bagged ice, cant actually put my finger on where but i wanna say there is a place that has a machine somewhere not too far from there but i never really need to buy much ice, got a friend that works at a restaurant who hooks me up with more ice than i need usually, and another fishing buddy at krispy kreme has loaded me up on ice a couple times as well

ill ask a couple people where around east hill there might be a machine to load up at

anyone know if one of the ice places downtownish(the big white snowpile looking buildings that have been there for years) has a machine for ice at it or is it just the 10lb bags... might try there if you know where those places are.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

9th Ave, north of Cervantes, in the Barnes Supermarket parking lot. Easy in and out. It's one of those automated ice machines 16 lb bag or 20 lb bulk for $1.25. Best in town. Just a short run from 17th Ave.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The manager of Sonic on Navy Blvd. was offering to sell bags of ice cheap. There should be a thread.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Theres one at the Barnes supermarket like stated above on 9th.. About a Mile or so from 17th.. Then There is one on scenic hwy infront of the Angus Steak House...Next to the apple market..


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes guys i remember both those places now thanks for the reminders


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/cheap-bags-ice-66439/


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

I think they removed the one at the Angus, another is at Fairfield and Pace. Another on 9th ave by the old KFC by 29.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

They are called Twice the Ice, and they are popping up all over town.

Here is their website: Then scroll to Pensacola for all locations.

Twice the Ice - Ice House America® vending ice machine

8187 West Fairfield Drive 
Pensacola, FL 32506

*1301 North 9th Avenue*
*Pensacola, FL 32503*
*This maybe the closest*

13583 Perdido Key Drive
Pensacola, FL 32507

2155 West 9 Mile Road
Pensacola, FL 32534

2879 Michigan Avenue
Pensacola, FL 32526

4101 Mobile Highway
Pensacola, FL 32506

1821 West Fairfield Drive
Pensacola, FL 3250

5601 South L Street
Pensacola, FL 32502-5271

4060 Barrancas Avenue
Pensacola, FL 32507

643 Pensacola Beach Blvd
Pensacola Beach, FL 32561

12255 Lillian Highway
Pensacola, FL 32506


----------



## what next? (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks guys.


----------



## SiestaGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ice in Gulf Breeze?*

I see on the Ice House America website a few Gulf Breeze locations, but when I try to MapQuest them or Google them, nothing comes up. Anyone know if there are Ice House locations in Gulf Breeze?


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

*ice house*

The only one in Gulf Breeze I know of is at the Circle K on HWY 98 east of College Pkwy on the north side of 98.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Been to the one at Barnes and it is REALLY easy in and out.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Unfortunately they removed the one on Scenic at the Angus.


----------

